# Michigan Out Of Doors



## proulxde (Jun 5, 2008)

Anyone watch the show today 01/17/13? Does anyone recognize the river that they were slamming the winter steelies on? If so would you be so kind to PM me with the name of the river? Thank you very much!


----------



## johnny5alive (Jun 11, 2011)

not sure but I love that the guy was positive he knew how long that one wish was in the river and how many spawn cycles it had been thru. :lol:


----------



## DeerSlayer36 (Feb 21, 2009)

My guess is the White River?


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

My guess is who cares because everywhere is good right now and has been for the last month! Why chase a guide report on a tv show?


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## Hullyscott (Sep 17, 2009)

ausable_steelhead said:


> My guess is who cares because everywhere is good right now and has been for the last month! Why chase a guide report on a tv show?


 
the guy who knows EXACTLY which river it is and hates the fact that it was on tv :lol:

Just playing, but I"ll take a PM too please 

Hully


----------



## BearCreekPro (Mar 18, 2008)

johnny5alive said:


> not sure but I love that the guy was positive he knew how long that one wish was in the river and how many spawn cycles it had been thru. :lol:


I agree...


----------



## tannhd (Dec 3, 2010)

Ask me where I'm from, and I'll show you my hand.


----------



## driftfisher (May 1, 2008)

That is to bad, that is a great stream that already takes a real beating.


----------



## pikestalker (Dec 30, 2010)

Nice fish though, makes me want to get out this weekend some place. Don't think I will be trusting the ice much this year.


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

driftfisher said:


> That is to bad, that is a great stream that already takes a real beating.


Sure is, seen alot of places i like to go sometimes and hope theyre not filled with people upon my next return.


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

That stream is an unmentionable on this forum... now stfu


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

Seriously though, what kind of freebie do you want? This is lame.


----------



## driftfisher (May 1, 2008)

What Rodger said, exactly.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

PM??


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

Nailed it

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Thought so...


----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

Is this for real?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jones (Mar 5, 2010)

Why does the person doing the "guiding" insist on not naming the stream? Doesn't he realize that by taping the segment, he's inherently increasing the pressure on that system?

The stream is the White River, they put in at the first washed out bridge, and likely took out at Podunk. If you'd like the holes where the fish were caught, I can map those as well. Look forward to seeing you there this spring.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

you on run along to the white now....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Its not the white or pm......


----------



## Jones (Mar 5, 2010)

troutguy26 said:


> Its not the white or pm......


Technically, one might call the White by Hesperia the South Branch of the White River, but to me, thats just semantics.

Again, if anyone needs gps coordinates, I can email to your smartphone for easy access.


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Not really looking for a map of the White, do you do other rivers?


----------



## optimax115 (Feb 26, 2010)

The White is no bigger than the Rouge and probably gets fewer fish due to the fact that it's not siphoning from a much larger system. The fact that it's not "close" to a large city shouldn't make a difference.

All in favor of making the White an unmentionable, say "I"


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

optimax115 said:


> All in favor of making the White an unmentionable, say "I"


Anything other than Au Sable, Manistee, Muskegon, Grand, or St. Joe should be unmentionable....


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

ausable_steelhead said:


> Anything other than Au Sable, Manistee, Muskegon, Grand, or St. Joe should be unmentionable....


Pretty much my exact thoughts..


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

troutguy26 said:


> Its not the white or pm......


The platte??? :lol:


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Double I


----------



## steelbakk (Apr 21, 2005)

I was the one of MOOD! I am not a guide - more of avid fun fisherman. The segment was intended as informational - concepts will apply everywhere! I respect all who have commented as everyone is entitled to their own opinion! I do question the "fishing" abilities of those upset about this segment (I was fishing spawn under bobber) one of the most basic concepts of steelhead fishing within our great state! I will say this - every river in our state gets a lot of pressure these days regardless of publicity and the "good" catch fish and in big numbers regardless! Instead of chatting online and worrying about it- get out and fish!! Good fishing to all!


----------



## riverdawg54 (Aug 27, 2012)

Jones said:


> Technically, one might call the White by Hesperia the South Branch of the White River, but to me, thats just semantics.
> 
> Again, if anyone needs gps coordinates, I can email to your smartphone for easy access.


Yes you can send me the way points please.Just send them by PM and I can then enter them into my GPS thanks


----------

